# Recommendations for Comfort Cycle Bottoms



## Amador1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi all-

Need some recommendations. I'm in the hunt for new "comfortable" cycle shorts/pants. 

With so many brands not sure where to start? I have several pairs now which to me are semi comfortable. 

Not sure if there is anything that can prevent any type of discomfort but if there is please share?

-century ride comfort-

Thank you all


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Everybody's bottom is different. So what works for me, might not work for you. Having said that, I am quite happy with Assos. The new Equipes get a lot of praise. If you don't want to spend that much, check out their factory outlet. The s5 Mili are around 150 shipped to the US.

https://www.assosfactoryoutlet.com/men/shorts/

I don't doubt you can find something that works for you for less $$. But the Assos has a lot more positives than negative feedback. You have a good chance of hitting it on the first try instead of going through a few different brands.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Define your comfort. Do you prefer a very snug fitting short/bib? Do you prefer looser fitting? Is it chamois comfort you're looking for? Do you ride shorts or bibs? Leg grippers or compression sleeves?
I can't argue that what works for me might not work for others. I've tried many brands and styles over the years. There is one thing I'll say for sure: Sugoi has the most comfortable waistband of any short out there. I'm using them over bibs now for the convenience factor. The chamois, while it's the best I've felt (in the RS Pro) of any, it could be a nightmare for you.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Amador1981 said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Need some recommendations. I'm in the hunt for new "comfortable" cycle shorts/pants.
> 
> ...


Only way to answer this question is with a question "how long is a piece of string?"

EEC

/thread


----------

